# Lösung Problem schwergängige Schaltung Woom 4? Bitte um Bestätigung!



## Milchpirat (18. Mai 2022)

Hallo allerseits,
an vielen Stellen im Netz und auch hier wird das offenbar immer wieder auftretende Problem einer *sehr schwergängigen Schaltung des aktuellen Woom 4* (mit MicroSHIFT M21) diskutiert. Ich habe inzwischen aus den unzähligen Beiträgen eine lange Liste möglicher Faktoren zusammengestellt, die zu dem Problem beitragen könnten bzw. deren Lösungsansätze. Ich bin nun aber auf etwas gestoßen, von dem ich bisher noch nichts gelesen hatte: Ich glaube, dass das Problem (zum Teil?) von der Befestigung des Zuges am Schaltwerk verursacht wird. Klemmt man den Zug, so wie auch in der Anleitung des Schaltwerks abgebildet, tief unter die Unterlegscheibe und somit nah an die Schraube, bildet sich insb. im ersten und zweiten Gang ein Winkel zum "Eingang" der Hülle (rot eingezeichnet im Foto). Dies sorgt vermutlich für eine sehr starke Reibung. So wurde das Fahrrad auch geliefert. Klemmt man den Zug ganz "außen" unter die Unterlegscheibe (so wie tatsächlich im Foto) vermeidet man dies. Ich hänge dazu auch noch ein Foto an. Erste Schaltversuche nach der Korrektur sind vielversprechend, ich muss das noch ausführlich testen, vielleicht findet sich hier ja noch jemand betroffenes, der das nachvollziehen kann? Oder ein sonstige Experteneischätzung dazu? (Falls jemand an meiner Zusammenstellung der bisherigen Lösungsansätze interessiert ist, auch gerne melden)

DANKE und herzliche Grüße
Stephan


----------



## lcissell (9. Juli 2022)

Hallo, wir haben leider das gleiche Problem mit dem neu gekauften Woom 4. Unsere Tochter schafft es überhaupt nicht, runter zu schalten und kann nur in einem Gang fahren.
Ich wäre sehr an der Liste der Lösungsansätze interessiert, damit wir es ausprobieren können.
Ich würde auch gerne, den Ansatz oben ausprobieren, leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich die Verschalung ab bekomme. Sorry, sind leider Anfänger.
Vielen Dank und mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Larissa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauer0815 (22. Juli 2022)

lcissell schrieb:


> Hallo, wir haben leider das gleiche Problem mit dem neu gekauften Woom 4. Unsere Tochter schafft es überhaupt nicht, runter zu schalten und kann nur in einem Gang fahren.
> Ich wäre sehr an der Liste der Lösungsansätze interessiert, damit wir es ausprobieren können.
> Ich würde auch gerne, den Ansatz oben ausprobieren, leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich die Verschalung ab bekomme. Sorry, sind leider Anfänger.
> Vielen Dank und mit freundlichen Grüßen,
> Larissa


spannend hier genau das gleiche. das alte woom 4 des sohnes mit sram schaltet besser... die tochter bekommt es nicht runter geschalten (ist aber auch 2 jahre jünger und kommt vom woom3).
hab es mal wie oben abgeändert und würde sagen es schaltet sauberer und vielleicht ein biiischen leichter


----------



## PhatBiker (22. Juli 2022)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist am Schaltwerk eine kleine Einbuchtung, wo das Seil geklemmt wird und dieses silberne Stückchen Metall hat auch eine (?).
Das abgewinkelte Teil soll nur ein verdrehen des silbernen Stückchen Metall verhindern.

Die grüne Position macht Sinn . . .


----------



## Milchpirat (22. Juli 2022)

Die veränderte Zugbefestigung war dann doch nicht der große Wurf. Letztlich resultiert die Schwergängigkeit aus der Kombination schwergängiger Schalter, einfacher unpolierter Zug mit einfacher Hülle und ein sehr straffes Schaltwerk. Jede Komponente lässt sich optimieren. Die gängigste Lösung ist der Tausch des Microshift Drehschalters gegen ein Shimano Revoshift. Für mich ausreichend war der Tausch des Zuges gegen ein Jagwire Pro, da ist der Zug poliert und die Hülle geölt. Optimal ist die Kombination aus beidem (Revoshift plus besserer Zug). Schaltwerktausch war mir zu teuer und aufwändig und war letztlich auch nicht nötig.


----------



## sauer0815 (22. Juli 2022)

Milchpirat schrieb:


> Die veränderte Zugbefestigung war dann doch nicht der große Wurf. Letztlich resultiert die Schwergängigkeit aus der Kombination schwergängiger Schalter, einfacher unpolierter Zug mit einfacher Hülle und ein sehr straffes Schaltwerk. Jede Komponente lässt sich optimieren. Die gängigste Lösung ist der Tausch des Microshift Drehschalters gegen ein Shimano Revoshift. Für mich ausreichend war der Tausch des Zuges gegen ein Jagwire Pro, da ist der Zug poliert und die Hülle geölt. Optimal ist die Kombination aus beidem (Revoshift plus besserer Zug). Schaltwerktausch war mir zu teuer und aufwändig und war letztlich auch nicht nötig.


danke für die tipps! werde mir so ein revoshift kaufen (7€ - geschenkt!) und das jagwire pro.

wäre es nicht auch gleich eine idee auf den shimano 7 fach derailer zu gehen für 10€ oder passt da die kassette nicht?


----------



## Milchpirat (22. Juli 2022)

sauer0815 schrieb:


> wäre es nicht auch gleich eine idee auf den shimano 7 fach derailer zu gehen für 10€ oder passt da die kassette nicht?


So ne einfache Tourney? Qualitätsmäßig nicht wirklich ein Upgrade, etwas leichtgängiger schon, aber eigentlich nicht mehr nötig mit neuem Schalter und Zug. Vor allem aber hat die keinen kurzen Käfig wie die verbaute Microshift und Du willst ja keine Mäuse rasieren. 😉 Sieht auch einfach doof aus mit den kleinen Rädern..


----------



## Eddy_Stoiber (2. August 2022)

Das neue Woom 4 meiner Tochter ist auch betroffen.

Frage:
Kann jemand ggf. Teilenummern oder Links für den kompatiblen Revoshift und den Jagwire einstellen? Es scheint ja diverseste Varianten zu geben...
Vielen Dank vorab

Edit:
Passt dies?








						Jagwire 1X Elite Sealed Schaltzugset
					

1x Elite Sealed Schaltzugset von Jagwire – reduziert die Reibung beim Schalten Das Jagwire 1x Elite Sealed Schaltzugset stattet Dich mit einem hochglanzpolierten Edelstahl-Innenzug und Slick-Lube Liner aus. Beides reduziert die Reibung beim Schaltvor




					www.bike-components.de
				











						Shimano SL-RV200 Drehschaltgriff 3-/6-/7-fach mit Ganganzeige
					

Der Shimano SL-RV200 Drehschaltgriff – 3-, 6-, 7-fach mit Indexschaltung und Ganganzeige Der Shimano SL-RV200 ist ein 3-, 6- oder 7-fach-Drehschaltgriff auf Tourney-Niveau zur Montage auf der linken bzw. rechten Seite. Er arbeitet mit Indexschaltung,




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Milchpirat (2. August 2022)

Eddy_Stoiber schrieb:


> Das neue Woom 4 meiner Tochter ist auch betroffen.
> 
> Frage:
> Kann jemand ggf. Teilenummern oder Links für den kompatiblen Revoshift und den Jagwire einstellen? Es scheint ja diverseste Varianten zu geben...
> ...


Elite ist overkill, Pro reicht: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Jagwire/1X-Pro-Schaltzugset-p71867/
Shimano SL-RV200 ist nicht wirklich besser als der original Microshift Drehgriff, diese Tourney RevoShift geht mehrfach bestätigt leichtgängig: https://bike.shimano.com/de-DE/product/component/tourney/SL-RS45-7R.html


----------



## Eddy_Stoiber (2. August 2022)

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle und konstruktive Antwort. 

Noch eine Rückfrage da ich die Kosten weitergeben werde:
Brächte der Elite Schaltzug, bzw. ein teurerer Drehgriff noch voraussichtlich etwas mehr Leichtgängigkeit, oder ist dies schon "optimal"?


----------



## Eddy_Stoiber (2. August 2022)

Habe jetzt einfach mal den Griff und den Elite Schaltzug bestellt. Mal sehen was es bringt.
Das Ergebnis im Vergleich zum Original poste ich gerne.

Schade dass es von Woom nicht bereits von Werk aus ein Woom 4 Original mit Schaltung kompatibel für Männer, und eine optimierte Version für die besagten 20€ mehr, die tatsächlich kompatibel für Kinder ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milchpirat (2. August 2022)

Ein polierter und geölter Zug wie der Jagwire Pro ist deutlich leichtgängiger als ein unpolierter und ungeölter, wie original verbaut. Der Jagwire Elite wird als noch glatter poliert beworben und hat extra gedichtete Hülsen. Da sehe ich nur wenig Mehrwert, aber schlechter wir er nicht sein. Zu Deiner Frage nach teureren Drehgriffen: Die gibts schlicht am Markt nicht!


----------



## lcissell (2. August 2022)

Woom ersetzt übrigens wohl den Schaltzug, falls man sich bei ihnen meldet:
https://hilfe.woombikes.com/article...ng-an-unserem-woom-original-4-so-schwergangig
Wir haben das Rad (leider) beim Fahrradladen erworben und dort rührt sich keiner. Aber wer es direkt von Woom bestellt hat, kann auch erstmal den Weg ausprobieren. Ihnen scheint das Problem zumindest bewusst zu sein.


----------



## Eddy_Stoiber (2. August 2022)

lcissell schrieb:


> Woom ersetzt übrigens wohl den Schaltzug, falls man sich bei ihnen meldet:
> https://hilfe.woombikes.com/article...ng-an-unserem-woom-original-4-so-schwergangig
> Wir haben das Rad (leider) beim Fahrradladen erworben und dort rührt sich keiner. Aber wer es direkt von Woom bestellt hat, kann auch erstmal den Weg ausprobieren. Ihnen scheint das Problem zumindest bewusst zu sein.


Ich habe das Woom 4 direkt online bestellt und mich dann wegen der Schaltung beim Service beschwert. Daraufhin schickte man mir einen neuen Schaltgriff samt Schaltzug kostenlos, den ich in jeder Werkstatt hätte einbauen lassen können. Den Einbau habe ich selbst vollzogen und dabei auch die Führungen wie oben beschrieben optimiert. Da dies aber nicht viel brachte, habe ich mich erneut beschwert.
Daraufhin sagte man mir ich könne neue Hardware nach eigenem Belieben einbauen (lassen) und die Kosten nachträglich bei Woom einreichen.

Das Vorgehen fand ich prima. Noch besser wäre es allerdings den Kunden diesen Stress zu ersparen und für z.B. 20€ Aufpreis eine Version anzubieten, die nicht so inakzeptabel wie der Originalzustand ist.


----------



## Milchpirat (2. August 2022)

Eddy_Stoiber schrieb:


> Ich habe das Woom 4 direkt online bestellt und mich dann wegen der Schaltung beim Service beschwert. Daraufhin schickte man mir einen neuen Schaltgriff samt Schaltzug kostenlos, den ich in jeder Werkstatt hätte einbauen lassen können.


Die haben Dir nochmal den gleichen Microshift-Schaltgriff geschickt?


----------



## Eddy_Stoiber (2. August 2022)

Milchpirat schrieb:


> Die haben Dir nochmal den gleichen Microshift-Schaltgriff geschickt?


Ja, so sieht es aus. Sie meinten zwar die Revision sei neu, aber die Teilenummer war identisch und das Schaltverhalten auch...


----------



## Milchpirat (2. August 2022)

lcissell schrieb:


> Woom ersetzt übrigens wohl den Schaltzug, falls man sich bei ihnen meldet:
> https://hilfe.woombikes.com/article...ng-an-unserem-woom-original-4-so-schwergangig
> Wir haben das Rad (leider) beim Fahrradladen erworben und dort rührt sich keiner. Aber wer es direkt von Woom bestellt hat, kann auch erstmal den Weg ausprobieren. Ihnen scheint das Problem zumindest bewusst zu sein.


Ja, das ist dort seit geraumer Zeit bekannt. Das etwas neuere schriftliche Zugeständnis ist zu begrüßen, wenngleich es etwas halbherzig ist. Von einigen wenigen Fällen gehe ich nicht aus, vielmehr denke ich, dass alle aktuellen 4er betroffen sind, nur merken oder reklamieren es viele einfach nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy_Stoiber (2. August 2022)

Milchpirat schrieb:


> Ja, das ist dort seit geraumer Zeit bekannt. Das etwas neuere schriftliche Zugeständnis ist zu begrüßen, wenngleich es etwas halbherzig ist. Von einigen wenigen Fällen gehe ich nicht aus, vielmehr denke ich, dass alle aktuellen 4er betroffen sind, nur merken oder reklamieren es viele einfach nicht..


Ehrlich gesagt nehmen zu viele Leute das einfach so hin... Ich dachte auch schon sehr ernst darüber nach das Teil einfach zu verkaufen und ein 4 Off zu bestellen, mit besserer Schaltung die (ich konnte es bei meinem Schwager testen) vernünftig funktioniert.

Aber wenn es mehr oder weniger um Centbeträge geht, darf der Hersteller vernünftigerweise nicht damit durchkommen. Das sind netto vermutlich 50 Cent die aber den Fahrspaß total verderben.


----------



## Radelbiker (2. August 2022)

Ich kann von meinen Sohn berichten, er hat ein Specialized Riprock 20 Zoll mit Microshift 9fach und normalen Daumenhebeln.
Ist als 6jähriger einfach und umstandslos zu bedienen. Er merkt dass er im kleinsten Gang (grösstes Blatt) etwas mehr Kraft braucht aber das wars.

Kann microshift also nur empfehlen, wenn jemand generell eine neue Schaltung verbauen will.


----------



## Eddy_Stoiber (6. August 2022)

Hi zusammen,
anbei ein kleines Update bzgl. der Wirkungsweise des Umbaus:
Vorab sei erwähnt dass die o.a. Klemmung des Schaltzugs nur eine Kraftersparnis von vlt. 5% bringt, aber immerhin.

Verbaut wurde dann zunächst zu Testzwecken nur der Schaltgriff Shimano SL-RS45-7R (7€), inkl. des enthaltenen "Billig-Schaltzugs". *Dies allein reduzierte den Kraftbedarf beim Schalten um ca. 50%.*

Daraufhin wurde zusätzlich der besagte Schaltzug Jagwire Elite verbaut und dabei die Biegeradien des neuen Außenzuges etwas optimiert im Vergleich zum Original. Im Werkszustand waren die Radien sehr klein, also reibungsintensiv. Dies brachte dann erstaunlicherweise nochmals ca. 50% "Kraftersparnis".

Im Werkszustand war das Bike so schwer dass es meine Frau kaum durchschalten konnte, und schon gar kein Kind. Mit dem neuen Schaltgriff konnte es dann immerhin meine Frau gut durchschalten und mit dem neuen Jagwire Elite dann letztendlich auch meine 5 jährige Tochter komfortabel durchschalten 

Also würde ich sagen es war ein voller Erfolg, da der Kraftbedarf in Summe >75% gesenkt werden konnte, und das bei nur 37€ Invest.

Vlt. sollte Woom demnächst 3 Editiopnen vom Woom 4 anbieten:
1. Stock wie bisher als "Strong Men Edition"
2. mit einen haptisch hochwertigeren und besser ablesbaren Shimano Schaltgriff der sogar noch 1€ weniger als der Microshift Schaltgriff kostet in der "Women Edition"
3. für 29€ Aufpreis in der "Children Edition" wo sogar Kinder genug Kraft zu schalten haben


----------



## sauer0815 (7. August 2022)

Eddy_Stoiber schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> anbei ein kleines Update bzgl. der Wirkungsweise des Umbaus:
> Vorab sei erwähnt dass die o.a. Klemmung des Schaltzugs nur eine Kraftersparnis von vlt. 5% bringt, aber immerhin.
> 
> ...


Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Hab das nun auch mal bestellt und werde auch dem Service von Woom eine eMail machen. 

Blöde Frage: Wurde nur der Zug getauscht oder auch die Hülle?


----------



## Milchpirat (7. August 2022)

sauer0815 schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Hab das nun auch mal bestellt und werde auch dem Service von Woom eine eMail machen.
> 
> Blöde Frage: Wurde nur der Zug getauscht oder auch die Hülle?


Hülle mit tauschen. Bei Pro und Elite sind die Hüllen geölt und auch die Kappen sind viel hochwertiger.


----------



## surreal42 (11. August 2022)

Hi zusammen, 
gleiches Problem hier. Bike war vorgestern von Woom gekommen. Ich habe sofort gemerkt dass das so nicht klappen kann. Direkt Support angeschrieben. Auch bei mir die Antwort ich kann das gerne selbst oder beim Händler richten und die Rechnung schicken. Ich habe die Teile bestellt und baue alles selbst ein. Support hat mir eben noch mal bestätigt dass die das dann bezahlen.
Danke für eure Infos.

Viele Grüße 
Jan


----------



## Eddy_Stoiber (11. August 2022)

Soweit zum Thema "Es sind nur ganz wenige verinzelte Sonderfälle und nicht etwa gar jedes Woom 4 mit Microshift"


----------



## 4klicks (30. August 2022)

hi zusammen,

Haben auch ein niegelnagelneues Woom4 bekommen und auch hier, die Schaltung (Microshift Schaltwerk + Microshift Drehgriff) nicht zu gebrauchen für meine Tochter.

Ich habe jetzt einen anderen Weg eingeschlagen.
Eine einfache sHimano 7Gang Rapidfire für 11,99€ und 2 neue Griffe (da ja der rechte kurz ist) und fertig.
Sie lernt wie später „richtige“ Bikes geschalten werden und es klappt super mit Daumen runter mit Zeigefinger hoch schalten.

Shimano SL-M315 Schalthebel Rapidfire Plus 7-fach rechts schwarz inkl. Shimano Zug.









						Shimano SL-M315 Schalthebel Rapidfire Plus 7-fach rechts schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Shimano SL-M315 Schalthebel Rapidfire Plus 7-fach rechts schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Schalthebel Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## Milchpirat (31. August 2022)

Ja, genau den Schalter habe ich auch noch als Alternative hier rumliegen. 👍


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (19. September 2022)

Servus zusammen,

meine Kleine fährt noch ein Woom 4 mit der SX4 von SRAM - die empfinde ich bereits als MEGA schwer gängig für ein Kind, zumindest für ein zierliches Mädchen. Ist die Microshift noch schwerer? 

Weiß jemand ad-hoc ob der Shimano Rapidfire an ein SRAM X4 Schaltwerk passt?

Ich werde die Vorschläge hier (insbesondere Jag Wire Pro Schaltzug) mal im Winter umbauen - damit sie mal mehr als nur die oberen Gänge schalten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy_Stoiber (19. September 2022)

Microshift ist tatsächlich noch mal erheblich schwergängiger, was wohl an der Übersetzung liegt. 
Das neue Woom 4 hat somit @stock weniger Gänge und ist schwergängiger. Aber dafür kostet es ja auch etwas mehr 😀


----------



## SportyBen (16. Oktober 2022)

Habe jetzt auch den üblichen Shimano 7 Fach Trigger montiert. Leider baut die Ganganzeige etwas zu hoch für den Bremsgriff. Habt ihr auch den Bremsgriff getauscht?


----------



## Deleted 612780 (16. Oktober 2022)

Welches schaltwerk würde denn für 7-fach noch in Frage kommen?


----------



## h-y-ae (16. Oktober 2022)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> meine Kleine fährt noch ein Woom 4 mit der SX4 von SRAM - die empfinde ich bereits als MEGA schwer gängig für ein Kind, zumindest für ein zierliches Mädchen. Ist die Microshift noch schwerer?



bei mir das gleiche – hab durch einen Zug/Hüllentausch das Problem beseitigt.

einfädeln am Shifter war ein Krampf und ich musste das Teil fast komplett zerlegen.

Zugset ist von Shimano (hatte das hier rumliegen):








						XTR OT-SP41 Polymer Schaltzugset
					

Features - Shimano XTR OT-SP41 Polymer Schaltzugset      Polymerbeschichtung  Polymerbeschichtete Innenzüge reduzieren die Reibung und sorgen für leichtgängige und schnelle Funktion    Antikorrosiv  Der Edelstahlzug...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




es geht aber sicherlich auch sowas








						OT-SP41 OPTISLICK MTB Schaltzugset
					

Features - Shimano OT-SP41 OPTISLICK MTB Schaltzugset      OPTISLICK  Ermöglicht eine effizientere Zugführung und sorgt für hervorragende Korrosionsbeständigkeit.    Antikorrosiv  Der Edelstahlzug ist...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




—
alternativ gibts 8-fach Rapidfire Shifter von Shimano Claris etc. – weiß nur nicht wie die Kompatibilität zum Schaltwerk aussieht.


----------

